# Full Muzzy VS Full HMF exhaust?



## kawi27

I am stuck between Those two exhausts on a Brute 750.. Which one seems to be better bang for the buck.


----------



## badazzbrute

Everything I have heard tends to lean toward the Muzzy... As soon as I can afford it, I am going to upgrade my HMF to a full Muzzy.


----------



## filthyredneck

I believe the HMF is cheaper than the Muzzy, havnt priced exhausts in a while so dont know by how much. You'll love the sound of the muzzy...its got a tone all of its own. My people argue that you get better performance outta the muzzy, I personally cannot verify this. The downside to the muzzy is that it gets so hot that you have to start adding heat shields here and there when plastic begins to melt...starting with your gas tank. ...I think you need to find somebody with a muzzy and somebody with the hmf and gather your opinion...after all, its your bike and you should make it the way that you want, not the way that others tell you.


----------



## walker

i agree with filthy .. go with what fits your needs not someone else's ... dunno if the muzzy is worth the extra few horsepower you may gain..


----------



## monsterbrute750

This is a battle that keeps rearing it's ugly head.....do a search,you can read the arguments for days.........:nutkick:


----------



## bruterider27

I'm about to buy a hmf full system I don't really wanna pay for the muzzy that just me tho


----------



## monsterbrute750

Personally I think the HMF is annoyingly loud.The Muzzy has a deeper meaner tone to it.


----------



## mississippimud3

I just upgraded from HMF to Muzzy and the power difference is unbelievable and I love the way it sounds. Muzzy for the win!


----------



## moonpie02

I have the Muzzy.Its worth the money just for the SOUND!!!!!


----------



## monsterbrute750

I rest my case..........:biggrin:


----------



## ranchermoe

Dont rule out BIGGUN they are cheaper than muzzy and soung good. HMF would be my last pick. Its not because i dont own one, because I also have a honda rancher with an HMF and it rocks!


----------



## bruterider27

Well I'm wanting a programer and I want a pipe i can snorkel the muzzy cost to much to mess up the sound and I like loud haha


----------



## ranchermoe

I had my BIGGUN on for1 year without a programmer and it runs good. It runs a little 
hotter than stock., but not hot enough to melt anything. The power the full system gave was awesome, and you cant beat the sound.


----------



## hubbard1506

I wouldn't spend the extra money on a muzzy, which is why I didn't. with the money I saved I were used wisely on other goodies.


----------



## bruterider27

Anyone snorkeled a muzzy exhaust?


----------



## TEAMWAY2DEEP

idk they both sound pretty good...


----------



## walker

i believe that you can run a pipe without a programmer on an efi brute i did it forever had 0 problems.. and i also think you ride in enough water and mud all pipes will get to loud... after this past weekend i can tell its time to do something different .... hmf swamp series for me


----------



## filthyredneck

I'm running w/out a programmer right now with no probs but do intend to buy another one real soon...my old one drowned.


----------



## 03dsglightning

Swamp series is the only one I have found that a snorkel is made for and looks good.


----------



## brutus750i

ive got a full hmf an its LOUD,AN I LUV IT!!!


----------



## countryboy61283

More the money I would go with big gun, I lucked out and got a full Muzzy almost brand new for 200 and love sound, its gets attention when u fire it up in a crowd but go with what u want and will like really can't go wrong with any but a snorkel on a Muzzy really kills the awesome sound in my opinion.


----------



## bigblackbrute

i upgraded to a full big gun from a hmf and i added a msd fuel controller and wow at the power and love the sound nt to loud bt jus rite. bt get what u like and be happy and dnt worry about what everyone else says. opions will always very


----------



## TEAMWAY2DEEP

hmf is cheaper but IMO it is also made cheaper i had an hmf full system and after a year the paint was coming off the end of it, it used to b black but now its brown... i whent with the muzzy pro now that i have a 916 and plus it sounds wayyyyyyy bettter


----------



## grizz825

IMO muzzys are the best for just about every utility quad out there and yes the sound is the best outta all of them but this is just my opinion


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I

brutus750i said:


> ive got a full hmf an its LOUD,AN I LUV IT!!!


I'm with you I love my loud HMF!!!!!


----------



## mcpyro3

^^^:agreed: i love the HMF tone better than the muzzys and love being able to hit the throttle make everybody jump and look lol


----------



## brute574

crwBrute7504x4I said:


> I'm with you I love my loud HMF!!!!!


This Is where our Sport is Going WRONG. load is not Faster, as Some Think. loader is Pissing off more People, Which in turn Closes down MORE Ridding Areas. Around here ALL Riding Areas Are going to Sound Checks before you can Enter, Even Gravel Pits.


----------



## TankLT

If you want the Muzzy check V-Force John's prices. He comes close enough to HMF and BigGun on the Muzzy that you might do it.


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I

brute574 said:


> This Is where our Sport is Going WRONG. load is not Faster, as Some Think. loader is Pissing off more People, Which in turn Closes down MORE Ridding Areas. Around here ALL Riding Areas Are going to Sound Checks before you can Enter, Even Gravel Pits.


I ride on private land so it really doesn't matter how loud my bike is.


----------



## brute574

Our Town has Already Set in Place Noise Ordenances, So private, public ALL land is Set to a Noise Ordenance. Tickets Start at $500 and go up to $5,000. If it can be Heard from 30' away, it is to loud.


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I

brute574 said:


> Our Town has Already Set in Place Noise Ordenances, So private, public ALL land is Set to a Noise Ordenance. Tickets Start at $500 and go up to $5,000. If it can be Heard from 30' away, it is to loud.


I do understand what you are getting at and I have just as much respect for the riding areas that we have left as the next guy. If there was a noise ordinance I would get a quieter exhaust but here there is no such thing unless you go to our local high lifter park and they charge too much and have way too many rules. We lose our land around here to kids on wheelers vandalizing deer stands and camps.


----------



## HoNdAnAsTyRIDdEr09

i went from a penland pro hmf to a biggun both full systems an the biggun rocks....im waiting to hear the dual muzzys on a brute those my b my newest addition to my brute if they sound good.....an looney tunes is another good one...pro circuit too


----------



## mcpyro3

brute574 said:


> Our Town has Already Set in Place Noise Ordenances, So private, public ALL land is Set to a Noise Ordenance. Tickets Start at $500 and go up to $5,000. If it can be Heard from 30' away, it is to loud.


 
most of the places we ride dont worry about the noise considering they run trucks also and they're alot louder than the atvs but you can hear a stock exhaust from 30' away so in that case we're all sol on that lol


----------



## brute574

mcpyro3 said:


> most of the places we ride dont worry about the noise considering they run trucks also and they're alot louder than the atvs but you can hear a stock exhaust from 30' away so in that case we're all sol on that lol


 
YEP, Weedeater, Leaf Blowers, Hell Even Lawn mowers Are to Loud for them. Just Another Way to get More Money


----------



## brute574

crwBrute7504x4I said:


> I do understand what you are getting at and I have just as much respect for the riding areas that we have left as the next guy. If there was a noise ordinance I would get a quieter exhaust but here there is no such thing unless you go to our local high lifter park and they charge too much and have way too many rules. We lose our land around here to kids on wheelers vandalizing deer stands and camps.


 
Not Saying EVEYONE is like This, But SOME Seem to think the louder the Faster, More Noise isn't More Performance.


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I

brute574 said:


> Not Saying EVEYONE is like This, But SOME Seem to think the louder the Faster, More Noise isn't More Performance.


 Oh yeah I'm with you there man I just like a loud exgaust guess I was born that way.


----------



## Tonto 57

Dont forget Ron Wood Racing has just came out with a full system. They have always been on the pricey side but make some of the best sounding and performing units available for Can Ams and are now making them for Kawasaki.
Tonto


----------



## 03maxpower

mississippimud3 said:


> I just upgraded from HMF to Muzzy and the power difference is unbelievable and I love the way it sounds. Muzzy for the win!


Didthe same thing a while ago and didnt change anything but the exhaust and I couldnt believe the difference was that much muzzy is truely a better exhaust for power


----------



## tx_brute_rider

^I noticed a big difference when I put the msd and big gun on mine. Smokes my dad's 08' 750 all the time every time.


----------



## Righteous

I have a full muzzy system with a programmer and it is awesome!! The **** thing puts off heat though and already burned a hole in my gas tank holder. I bought new a new holder, wrapped the exhaust, fill the holder with foam and built a aluminum plate heat sheild.

A lot of work later, but no more problems


----------



## dirtydog

Cant find a whole lot about the penland pro. I heard only one clip. It was a deep tone and they say it is 4 to 6 dbs louder than stock unlike the xl. Anyone with a penland pro got some feed back. I dont want loud but i like deep.


----------



## 2011BruteForce750

My 05 bf 750 i had the full hmf loved the sound. didnt add much power, just sounded like it did. now with the 11 bf 750 im going all out and getting the muzzy super pro duals. Any of the muzzys are dyno proven by vfj to make much more hp than hmf. even the muzzy standard mores a good bit more, then the muzzy pro is just incredible, just imagine the muzzy super pro and their sound!!!!! Muzzy all the way


----------



## dirtydog

Was it a penland system or utility or swamp series?and if it was a penland how much quieter is it than the others?


----------



## Whitebandit

I have a full hmf exhaust and if you dont blow out the packing the thing sounds great and not all that loud. I have a buddy and he has a muzzy and mine is no louder than his.


----------



## dirtydog

Please fellas im looking to find out about the (penland pro) by hmf. They are not all the same.


----------



## dirtydog

Just realized who this is whitenandit. Need to update the avatar to that new brute


----------



## Whitebandit

dirtydog said:


> Just realized who this is whitenandit. Need to update the avatar to that new brute


lol.. yeah Shane called me and told who you were. I'll get a pic up when Im done with everthing


----------



## dirtydog

Back in the brute family. Im stepping mine up this year for sure.


----------

